# Drive Belt Help



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey guys.Who knows all the shortcuts for replacing the drive belt on a CC GT1554.It looks like the "proper" way is to remove the pto.Somewhere I read something about loosening the engine and leaving the pto on.Any help appreciated!!!!jc


----------



## Molerj (May 5, 2010)

I just replaced the drive belt on a Super LT 1554. Taking the PTO off isn't a problem. Especially if you have an impact wrench. The problem may lie in getting the engine pulley off. It may be stuck pretty tight as was the case in the one I worked on. I then removed the 4 engine bolts and tilted the engine up enough to r & r the belt. I don't think you can tilt it enough to get the belt off with the PTO on. When putting the belt on, I believe I put it on the transmission pulley first because if you don't there isn't enough slack to get it over the fan.


----------



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey Molerj.Well,your reply goes with everything that I have read.That seems to be the way to do it.I have the belt and will get into it sometime tomorrow.I really appreciate your ideas.I'll tell ya how it went!jc


----------



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey Molerj!Well...it's done......lol!!!!It wasn't easy,but it's done.Couldn't get my pulley off either.Unbolted engine and tilted engine and still had a hell of a time getting the belt on.Had a little trouble getting the engine lined back up to put the bolts back in it.I think the next time ,it will go easier,now that I know a little about it.You know,there is many other ways they could have done those belt guides on that engine pulley......something removable......that way that they have it....gesssssssssss.Thanks for your help.jc


----------

